# Probleme compte Hotmail dans l'appui mail



## Vikouille (4 Avril 2014)

Bonjour  Alors je viens de m'acheter un MacBook Pro et dans l'application mail, il m'est impossible d'ajouté mon adresse Hotmail, il me dit qu'il n'arrive pas a synchroniser le compte ( Un truc comme ça) voilà je post cet article pour que vous me donniez de l'aide dans la mesure ou je pourrais régler ceci. Vous pouvez me posez toutes les questions qu'il vous faudra j'y répondrai, merci. Et désolé je suis nouveau ..


----------



## Mac2A (4 Avril 2014)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum MacG

c'est très simple:

menu Mail/Préférences/comptes/ tu cliques sur + en bas dans le coin à gauche

Données du compte:
tu ajoutes ton compte et ton mot de passe

serveur de réception: pop3.live.com

serveur d'envoi (SMTP): hotmail

tu coches n'utiliser que ce serveur et cela doit marcher


----------



## Vikouille (4 Avril 2014)

Mac2A a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum MacG
> 
> c'est très simple:
> 
> ...


Merci de ta réponse mais ça me met que MAIL n'a pas réussi a ce connecter au compte HOTMAIL...


----------



## pascalformac (4 Avril 2014)

quel hotmail?
pop ou imap?

par ailleurs les reglages sont précis et à verifier corriger à la main si besoin
( ports ,authentification smtp etc)

en passant hotmail n'existe plus au sens strict
c'est lié à outlook.com
( et peut utiliser les réglages outlook)

voir là
Configurer une application de messagerie avec Outlook.com - Aide Microsoft Windows


----------



## Vikouille (4 Avril 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> quel hotmail?
> pop ou imap?
> 
> par ailleurs les reglages sont précis et à verifier corriger à la main si besoin
> ...



Merci je vais voir çà je vous retiens au courant.


----------



## Vikouille (5 Avril 2014)

Vikouille a dit:


> Merci je vais voir çà je vous retiens au courant.



Bonjour à tous, je reviens sur mon poste, j'ai réussi, merci à tous de votre aide, donc je vais mettre ce poste en résolu, j'ai suivi ce tuto : Configurer une application de messagerie avec Outlook.com - Aide Microsoft Windows avec les paramètre IMAP mais j'ai laissé le port 995. merci beaucoup


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2014)

cliquer en haut , menu  outils de discussion


----------

